# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  The longest time anyone hasn't left their house?

## CeCe

What's the longest time period anyone hasn't left the house?

For me, it was for 2 weeks, I was in one of my depressive funks  ::\: 

what about you guys?

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

A month, maybe two. Not counting throwing out the trash, checking mail, or doing some necessary yard work.

----------


## Otherside

Recently...three weeks. And yeah, it was when I was very depressed.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

A week or two.

----------


## Total Eclipse

about 5 months (attending about 13 doctors appointments during that time) and letting the dogs out the back door/ getting them in..

----------


## One Step At A Time

2weeks

----------


## Lioness

2 months.

----------


## VickieKitties

I've never had the ability to lead the life of a recluse, having been employed full time since I turned 18.  Maybe a week or so, somewhat recently, now that I have a good enough job to have vacation pay.

----------


## Dreamer

5-6 weeks.

----------


## 1

A Century

----------


## Rawr

A month. That doesn't include the walks around my neighborhood I take. Matter of fact I hardly go anywhere. It happens when you don't drive nor work with the public cause of a disorder.

----------


## Bethie

From the 16 to 17 I didn't go beyond my driveway.  The only reason I did eventually go beyond it was because my parents enrolled me in a residential program.  They had to rent an RV to get me there because my fear is that my IBS will kick in and I'll need a bathroom and not make it on time.  Ridiculous I know.

----------


## 1

Several weeks

----------


## Member11

28 days, it can't be longer than that as I see my doctor every 28 days to get meds  :Ninja:

----------


## HoldTheSea

I've stayed holed up in my house for weeks before, but I've gone for much longer periods of time without socializing  :hide:

----------


## lethargic nomad

Unless you have someone to go to the grocery store for you, you kind of have to leave the house once a week or so.  Maybe if you have plenty of money for grocery delivery you could avoid that..... Usually though if you are not working, you won't want to spend that extra money.  

Even when I lived with my dad, he wouldn't buy food for me unless I went with him on our weekly grocery store trips.

----------


## Total Eclipse

The longest I went was 9 months of not leaving the house.

----------


## PinkButterfly

I went to the doctor last year around Feb 2016 but that has been it I haven't left home since then. I am bad with agoraphobia and can find no in home help. I so wish therapist and doctors would realize how hard it is for us that suffer with Agoraphobia . I have tried and tried to find help but in our area they wont come and we do not have many therapist due to our small town .

----------


## Otherside

> I went to the doctor last year around Feb 2016 but that has been it I haven't left home since then. I am bad with agoraphobia and can find no in home help. I so wish therapist and doctors would realize how hard it is for us that suffer with Agoraphobia . I have tried and tried to find help but in our area they wont come and we do not have many therapist due to our small town .



You considered therapy over Skype or the such? 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## PinkButterfly

Yes I have tried several times and I am having no luck at all or they want  is a credit card . I don't use them and I am not going to put my debit card online .

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Yes I have tried several times and I am having no luck at all or they want  is a credit card . I don't use them and I am not going to put my debit card online .



What about putting the money on a pre-paid card that doesn't have your personal information on it?

----------


## PinkButterfly

Okay sorry I didn't respond to lethargic nomad my hubby does go to the grocery store for us I pay for all the food and house hold items I also pay for utilities and my other bills I do order online for a lot of things so hubby wont have to go get everything he has bad knees and needs a knee replacement plus he works a lot and plays in a Christian rock band and is also a youth pastor so he does his best. I would LOVE to be back getting out and picking up the groceries because my Hubby usually gets exactly what I write down lol I try and tell him to get something different something new etc... but NO hahahaa 

I have set up a Skype account again and I am waiting to hear back from a woman about helping me I do not have a lot of money that I can pay out that is what insurance is for and I just don't have a lot of money from SSD.  Thanks for the reply's I greatly appreciate them!!!

----------


## PinkButterfly

I have a christian therapist yay yay yay me!!! We talked for a long time and she has me getting 3 books and she will call me twice a week or we can skype and i can call her anytime!!! Yay she is really educated wow!!! I am so happy!!! 75.00 per month!!! Praise god!!

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I have a christian therapist yay yay yay me!!! We talked for a long time and she has me getting 3 books and she will call me twice a week or we can skype and i can call her anytime!!! Yay she is really educated wow!!! I am so happy!!! 75.00 per month!!! Praise god!!



That's amazing! :-) Hopefully you can keep us up-to-date on your progress.  ::):

----------


## hayhoneycomb

2 months  ::(:

----------


## PinkButterfly

Hubby yesterday decided to say LETS GO NOW! I said what he said lets go for a ride I said are you serious I just went through a day of head pain and back pain and it was raining out and I was crying due to pain I couldn't understand as to why right then after so long he decided to say LETS GO.. I did say are you serious I am hurting and riding in car makes it worse and my legs go numb I also said why don't you ever ask me when I am doing good which he never does because he is hardly home or when he is he is asleep.  Agoraphobia sucks but when I am in pain physically it makes it harder I did walk outside the other day with my walker on the deck but I was shaking on the inside and started having a hard time breathing plus I had to dodge dog poop and pee because Link can not go down the ramp its way to long for him.

----------


## Lunaire

> Hubby yesterday decided to say LETS GO NOW! I said what he said lets go for a ride I said are you serious I just went through a day of head pain and back pain and it was raining out and I was crying due to pain I couldn't understand as to why right then after so long he decided to say LETS GO.. I did say are you serious I am hurting and riding in car makes it worse and my legs go numb I also said why don't you ever ask me when I am doing good which he never does because he is hardly home or when he is he is asleep.  Agoraphobia sucks but when I am in pain physically it makes it harder I did walk outside the other day with my walker on the deck but I was shaking on the inside and started having a hard time breathing plus I had to dodge dog poop and pee because Link can not go down the ramp its way to long for him.



Aw, I'm sorry to hear that you had a bad time. Is he at work all day and is that why he's only ever sleeping when at home?

Did you have any fun at all on your trip outside?  ::):

----------


## kevinjoseph

Roughly two months

----------


## Antidote

Probably only a week.

----------


## whisperingzombking

3 weeks.

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

Around a month.

----------


## Ironman

Wow - I can't do that.  I go one day and I have to go get some sun.

I have been working from home about two days a week.  Most of the time, I am working those days and don't get out of the house until late.  I end up working 9-12 hour days (mosr on the 11-12, sometimes 13 hours).

For those who have trouble, I would start with going outside just to take in the sun.  You don't have to go far out of the house.  If you don't get enough sun, get some vitamin D supplements.  Oddly with all the sun I do get (I like to get tan in the summer), I still don't get enough vitamin D and my doctor kept bugging me - blood tests revealed low vitamin D.  It's actually more common than you think.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I think about a month, after my gf died.

I didn't leave my apartment for a couple of weeks after my first divorce. I.just checked out, fell off the face of the earth. When I went outside the city had repaved the road in front of my apt.

----------


## Doseone

I was severely agoraphobic as a teenager, so probably weeks/months. "Outside of the house" basically was only going in the backyard.

----------

